# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  امکان شارژ حساب

## adameh_bahal

با سلام
من دارم یک سیستم خریدوفروش بک لینک طراحی میکنم که امکان شارژ حساب رو هم میده. برای این منظور زمانی که که کاربر میخواد سفارششو پرداخت کنه  یک رکورد در جدول سفارش و به تعداد محصولاتی که داخل فاکتورش هست هم رکورد در جدول جزییات خریدش میخوره، همینطور یک رکورد در جدول تراکنش میخوره که فیلد بدهکارش رو برابر مبلغ فاکتورقرار میده و در صورتی که پرداختش موفقیت امیز بود یک رکورد دیگه در جدول تراکنش میخوره که این بار فیلد  بستانکارش برابر پرداختی کاربر قرار میگیره. 
همین طور در صورتی که کاربر بخواد میتونه حسابشو شارژ کنه که در صورت پرداخت موفق شارژ یک رکورد در جدول ترنزکشن با مبلغی که شارژ کرده در فیلد بستانکار میخوره. 
حالا میخواستم ببینم این طراحی صحیح هست یا خیر؟

----------


## ali_md110

بله همینطور درسته ولی حساب دوبل صحبح تر هست بدینصورت
در جدول سند 4 تراکنش بزنید
1- حساب خرید با ماهیت بدهکار و مبلغ کل فاکتور
2-حساب بستانکاران -شخص فروشنده-با ماهیت بستانکار و مبلغ کل فاکتور

3-حساب نقدی یا بانک با ماهیت بستانکار و مبلغ پرداختی
4-حساب بدهکاران-شخص فروشنده-با ماهیت بدهکار و مبلغ پرداختی

----------


## adameh_bahal

حقیقتش دقیق متوجه منظور شما نشدم میشه یک مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## ali_md110

مثال قبلی رو تصحیحش کردم
هر وقت یک خرید یا فروشی در سیستم حسابداری انجام میشه 
یک نفر حقیقی یا حقوقی طرف حساب شماست
مثلا فروش:
1-ابتدا یک سند فروش بستانکار با مبلغ کل فاکتور زده میشه
2-سپس یک سند بدهکاران  با ماهیت بدهکار با مبلغ کل فاکتور باید برای شخص زده شود

اگر شما یک مبلغ دریافتی از شخص داشته باشد 
3-یک سند نقدی بانک یا صندوق با ماهیت بدهکار و مبلغ دریافت شده زده میشود
4-و دوباره یک سند دیگر برای شخص با ماهیت بستانکار با مبلغ پرداخت شده رده شود

دلیل اینکه برای خرید یک ردیف دیگه داشتیم و  همچنین برای دریافت نقدی
اینه که باید سند همیشه تراز باشد

----------


## unique2017

خیلی مفید بود ممنون از شما

----------

